# Kettenlänge



## Michel.M. (29. Januar 2006)

Könnte mir jemand weiterhelfen? Und zwar einer der ne Wildsau DH mit ner Truvativ - Boxguide Kettenführung fährt. Wie lang ist deine Kette genau. Oder giebts da irgendwelche eistelltips wie man das rausfindet.


----------



## Piefke (29. Januar 2006)

Kette hinten auf das größte Ritzel - nicht durchs Schaltkwerk durch - Länge bestimmen und zwei Kettenglieder zugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michel.M. (29. Januar 2006)

ääää so wird sie doch zu 100 prozent zu kurz. wenn ich sie auf größte Ritzel tue ohne schaltwerk.
Giebts da nicht son spruch . Wenn man die Kette auf größte Ritzel tut dann muss der Käfig senkrecht stehen???


----------



## downhillsau (29. Januar 2006)

Hallo!
Warum willst du denn das so genau wissen? Das siehst du doch,wenn du die neue Kette dran machst.Ausserdem kommt es ja auch drauf an,welche Übersetzung du fährst.
Grüße Arschi


----------



## Rote-Locke (30. Januar 2006)

Moin,

Die richtige Kettenlänge bei einem solchen Bike ermittelt man folgendermaßen:

Federbein aushängen, oder Feder entfernen.
Kette ganz normal durch Schaltwerk und Kettenführung leiten, dann hinten auf das größte Ritzel. 
Die Kette nun so ablängen, dass bei maximaler Raderhebung das Schaltwerk noch ein klein wenig Luft hat, also die Kette sauber durch den Antrieb läuft.

Wenn man das nicht so macht, kann es passieren, dass beim Fahren z.B. nach einer Landung mit gleichzeitig hartem Antritt die Kettenlänge nicht aussreicht und sich Schaltauge und/oder Schaltwerk verabschieden.


----------



## Maui (30. Januar 2006)

dazu hab ich von einem kollega folgende antwort bekommen:

klingt für mich ziemlich unglaublich.
Und zwar deshalb:
Wenn sich die Kettenlänge beim Einfedern derart verändern würde, hättest du das, was allgemein hin als Pedalrückschlag bekannt ist, aber eben hoch 10 
Um den Pedalrückschlag zu minimieren sind heute alle Fully-Konstruktion durch den echten oder auch eben virtuellen Drehpunkt so ausgelegt, dass die Kettenlänge beim Einfedern nahezu konstant bleibt.

Kannst dir also die Bastelarbeit mit dem Dämpfer locker sparen...


----------



## Milchmann13 (30. Januar 2006)

Ja das gilt auf jeden Fall für nen eingelenker vieleicht ist es aber ja bei nem Viergelenker durch die gerade Raderhebungskurve anders ??? 

Würd mich aber auch interessieren, da der Jürgen mir heute geschrieben hat das der Rahmen morgen endlich rausgeht  Juhu.

mal off topic fährt zufällig jemand ein 118er Lager und ein 40 Ketteblatt auf nem Hardride single ??? Geht das oder gibt das Probleme mit Kettenlinie und oder Abstand zur Schwinge ??


----------



## Rote-Locke (31. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

es geht hier auch nicht um eine extreme Veränderung des Abstandes, sondern nur um ein paar mm. 
Wenn nun jemand die Kette sowieso schon zu knapp abgelängt hat, kann es eben unter den o.g. Bedingungen zu einem Bruch des Schaltwerks/ -auges oder einem Kettenriß kommen. Das konnte ich schon bei vielen Fullys beobachten. Einzige Außnahme is das Antriebsschwingensystem, aber das fährt man heutzutage nur noch im Citybereich.
Einigen wir uns halt darauf, dass man den Dämpfer aushängen sollte, wenn das mit der Kette bereits knapp aussieht um sicher zu gehen, wenn sowieso ausreichend Luft ist, kann man das auch lassen.


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (31. Januar 2006)

Tach,
beim Aufbau meiner Wildsau habe ich in Autocad das Einfederverhalten mal durchgespielt. Es könnten sich natürlich Fehler eingeschlichen haben, da ich nicht von der Konstruktionszeichnung ausgehen konnte, sondern auf (unpräzise?) Messungen angewiesen war.
Das Ergebnis ist, dass die Kettenstrebenlänge bei max. 200mm eingefedertem Zustand um 3,2mm grösser wird. Die grösste Länge der Kettenstrebe wird bei ca. 100-120mm eingefedertem Zustand erreicht. Somit wird die max. Länge irgendwo in der Mitte erreicht.
Das ist zwar nur ein ganz theoretischer Wert, aber als Anhaltspunkt vielleicht ganz hilfreich.


----------



## Michel.M. (31. Januar 2006)

Ok danke Jungs probiers morgen glei ma aus.
@Milchmann13 weißt ja noch 90 Tage vor den harten belastungen abkühlen lassen.


----------



## Milchmann13 (13. Februar 2006)

Naja nicht ganz der Hinterbau ist schon älter habe nur ein neues Rahmendreieck bekommen. Und das wurde in der ersten oder zweiten Januarwoche geschweißt. Dann war es recht lange beim Pulverer bzw. Jürgen muss ja irgendwann auch mal  Urlaub machen und zur Zeit warte ich noch auf den Dämpfer von daher ist er ca Fünf Wochen schon nachgehärtet  Das heißt das meiste ist schon geschehen.  Da ich eh nur DH fahre und die ersten Ausfahrten ruhig angehen lasse passt das schon. Laut ALutech soll man schon damit fahren können nur halt nicht 3m Flatdrops und gegen den Landehügel springen  und das habe ich "erstmal" nicht vor  

Achja 118er Lager passt mit vierziger Kettenblatt beim 05er nur muss ich noch Unterlegscheiben drunter machen da sonst Aufgrund der Kettenlinie der erste Gang zwar beim treten funktionert aber beim zurücktreten springt die Kette über . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

